# Hello



## MAX/OD (Mar 4, 2003)

just thought I would say hello to this board I have been lurking on many boards but I found the info and readings here very interesting.I own a 92 maxima with vg30et engine custom turbo kit with all the bells and whistles.www.turbomaxima.com in the gallery section Iam on the second page under max/od 92 gxe.


----------

